# New hard drive RPM speed ?



## Spy111000 (May 31, 2006)

I haven't been here for awhile, but I remember reading a while back, to upgrade with a replacement hard drive of 5400 RPMs , not 7200 RPMs, something about power draw from the power supply. Is this still an issue? Update me. Thanks

P.s. I have the model 540140


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

It's never been much of an issue at all. The 7200 are going to run a little hotter, but that's about the only difference in a TiVo.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

mick66 said:


> It's never been much of an issue at all. The 7200 are going to run a little hotter, but that's about the only difference in a TiVo.


If they are running hotter, they are generating more heat and therefore drawing more power. I don't think 1 drive is going to make enough of a difference for the power supply.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

As long as you stick with a single drive, not duals, you should have no problems with power draw. Mine runs maybe a degree or 2 hotter with a 300gb 7200rpm drive compared to my original 40gb drive. Not enough to worry about.


----------

